# ultimate attitude amplifier us2225



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

anybody ever seen one of these things? Is it even worth it to fix the sucker? I can't find much information on it regarding its quality and I am newbish so I come to ask the professionals about it.. Please don't hurt my feelins too much


----------



## Ur mom's box (Jun 11, 2021)

doeboy said:


> anybody ever seen one of these things? Is it even worth it to fix the sucker? I can't find much information on it regarding its quality and I am newbish so I come to ask the professionals about it.. Please don't hurt my feelins too much


I have 3 US450 , US 2125 and US2225 n I can't find anany


----------

